# Finally used my pepper spray............



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Headed out for an early ride on Saturday to beat the heat, as usual had my pepper spray clipped to my Camelback strap. Got to the first stream crossing and rode up behind a woman with three or four dogs. I slowed to walking speed and waited for her to notice me. Well, her dogs sure noticed me and one of them started barking and making like he wanted to nip my feet. The woman starts yelling like a maniac at the dog - it's immediately clear that she has NO voice control whatsoever over any of the dogs. So I keep on riding through and this one dog, an Irish terrier, I think, follows me along, barking and getting in my way. I briefly think about unclipping a foot and giving it a swift kick to the teeth, but I think, why risk hurting myself? This is exactly why I bought the pepper spray and carried it around for 2 years. So I pull it out and and, just as the dog charges me on the right, I give the smallest possible squirt, maybe a quarter of a second. Man, that dog just plain DISAPPEARED! No bark, no yelp, just GONE. I laughed my ass off. 

Yeah, I probably could have just kept riding until the dog got bored with me, but I like to think I did a good deed by teaching it to leave bikers alone.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Maybe a squirt to the dogs owner to teach her to control her animals would have been appropriate as well.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

zon said:


> Maybe a squirt to the dogs owner to teach her to control her animals would have been appropriate as well.


definitely!

You should've emptied the can on the owner!


----------



## Thisisthelongestusername. (Jul 7, 2005)

I've found that swinging your feet to one side of the bike opposite of the dog will make then put their face into your frame.

I've had several potential dog attacks I got away from because the dogs manage to get their nose in the spokes or their paw under the wheel. They always leave me alone once they realize bikes hurt like hell!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Well, her dogs sure noticed me and one of them started barking and making like he wanted to nip my feet.


Wow - I'm just thankful you survived such a vicious attack by one of the great natural predators.

We all know how many people die each year in random Terrier attacks. Thank goodness you escaped unscathed.

Maybe if you call the park service, they will tag the beast and relocate it so it doesn't endanger any other unsuspecting trail users.

You could call the local paper too. * "Cyclist narrowly escapes Toe Nipping through judicious use of Pepper Spray!"*

Sounds like front page news to me.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

you should upgrade to bear spray...this would have probably killed that little dog


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

*Whooahhh PETA rep...*



forkboy said:


> Wow - I'm just thankful you survived such a vicious attack by one of the great natural predators.
> 
> We all know how many people die each year in random Terrier attacks. Thank goodness you escaped unscathed.
> 
> ...


(hope this doesn't post twice, server issues ya know)

- if there was a leash law in the county then the dogs should have been leashed and controlled in public. It doesn't take a Bull Terrier to cause harm. If the dog was leashed and he still sprayed it just for fun then he's a wanker (no offense to actual Wanker).

Could he have rode on without incident? Probably but who am I to say.
Was he or the owner in the wrong? The owner no doubt. If people can't control their POS dogs in public then they should be keept at home.

I have 2 Boxers at home. Not that anyone cares just for reference.

Spray on Pepper Boy!!!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

forkboy said:


> You could call the local paper too. * "Cyclist narrowly escapes Toe Nipping through judicious use of Pepper Spray!"*
> 
> Sounds like front page news to me.


Nah, the only headline here is "Forkboy Attempts Sarcasm, Again."

This was not some little rat-dog. It was as big as my Australian cattle dog, probably between 55 and 70 pounds.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

*good for you*



Jim Beam said:


> Nah, the only headline here is "Forkboy Attempts Sarcasm, Again."
> 
> This was not some little rat-dog. It was as big as my Australian cattle dog, probably between 55 and 70 pounds.


usually i find that when a dog chases and nips, it just wants to play. Best thing is to stop and it will usually go back to the owner with no problem...i now know thats it best to blind the thing, especially on the trail where there is no water supply to wash its eyes out...

i can't believe that you actually own a dog, or that you you have no idea what you put that dog and the owner through...bet you ran off too without offering to help the poor thing when it followed its instinct and hid in the brush when it suddenly went blind in horrible pain 

try a little tabasco in your eyes and you'll get about 10% of the pain you put that animal through...just because you could (bet you were waiting for a chance to use that stuff on every ride since you got it, no?)


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

JM01 said:


> ... it followed its instinct and hid in the brush when it suddenly went blind in horrible pain
> 
> try a little tabasco in your eyes and you'll get about 10% of the pain you put that animal through...just because you could (bet you were waiting for a chance to use that stuff on every ride since you got it, no?)


semi-agree.

spray the owner. It's not the dogs fault per se.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*I knew it..............*

I knew when I put this post up that a bunch of "experts" would respond, making asses of themselves when they don't know all the facts. But I put it up anyway for the sheer entertainment value. And I haven't been disappointed.

I have put up with a lot of obnoxious dogs and dog owners and I've always just been polites and let them pass. I want people to know that mtn bikers here are not jerks. But if someone can't control their dogs, and it looks like I'm either going to get bitten or knocked off my bike, then I'm justified in repelling that dog by whatever means are at my disposal. I've been bitten before and it wasn't fun.



JM01 said:


> i now know thats it best to blind the thing, especially on the trail where there is no water supply to wash its eyes out...
> 
> i can't believe that you actually own a dog, or that you you have no idea what you put that dog and the owner through...bet you ran off too without offering to help the poor thing when it followed its instinct and hid in the brush when it suddenly went blind in horrible pain
> 
> try a little tabasco in your eyes and you'll get about 10% of the pain you put that animal through...just because you could (bet you were waiting for a chance to use that stuff on every ride since you got it, no?)


For your information, Mr. Expert who wasn't there, I stopped at the next switchback to check on this woman's progress and warn some hikers coming down about these dogs. The shithead terrier or whatever it was was running around just as obnoxious as before.


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim Beam said:


> Headed out for an early ride on Saturday to beat the heat, as usual had my pepper spray clipped to my Camelback strap. Got to the first stream crossing and rode up behind a woman with three or four dogs. I slowed to walking speed and waited for her to notice me. Well, her dogs sure noticed me and one of them started barking and making like he wanted to nip my feet. The woman starts yelling like a maniac at the dog - it's immediately clear that she has NO voice control whatsoever over any of the dogs. So I keep on riding through and this one dog, an Irish terrier, I think, follows me along, barking and getting in my way. I briefly think about unclipping a foot and giving it a swift kick to the teeth, but I think, why risk hurting myself? This is exactly why I bought the pepper spray and carried it around for 2 years. So I pull it out and and, just as the dog charges me on the right, I give the smallest possible squirt, maybe a quarter of a second. Man, that dog just plain DISAPPEARED! No bark, no yelp, just GONE. I laughed my ass off.
> 
> Yeah, I probably could have just kept riding until the dog got bored with me, but I like to think I did a good deed by teaching it to leave bikers alone.


You bought pepper spray in case a 30 lb dog wanted to play with you?
You didnt do a good deed. Do you really think a dog knows the difference between a human walking and a human on a silly looking contraption with two wheels? 
Big man.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Nah, the only headline here is "Forkboy Attempts Sarcasm, Again."


Nope - that's old news. Usually in the back section near the "GWM seeks Discreet Encounter" personals.



Jim Beam said:


> So I keep on riding through and this one dog, an Irish terrier, I think, follows me along, barking and getting in my way


You did make it sound like a pretty frightening encounter. I was scared for you.

They are a fearsome breed.

<img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/mwmages/puppies-09.jpg>

This one is bigger than a Jeep!

<img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/mwmages/candid-26.jpg>


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Pepper spray blinds temporarily*



JM01 said:


> usually i find that when a dog chases and nips, it just wants to play. Best thing is to stop and it will usually go back to the owner with no problem...i now know thats it best to blind the thing, especially on the trail where there is no water supply to wash its eyes out...
> 
> i can't believe that you actually own a dog, or that you you have no idea what you put that dog and the owner through...bet you ran off too without offering to help the poor thing when it followed its instinct and hid in the brush when it suddenly went blind in horrible pain
> 
> try a little tabasco in your eyes and you'll get about 10% of the pain you put that animal through...just because you could (bet you were waiting for a chance to use that stuff on every ride since you got it, no?)


Spare me..... the stuff was developed to provide a temporary, painful means of subduing an attacker. Have you ever noticed what a Postal Carrier has hanging from their letter bag? Any idea what it's there for? It's not to fend off would be mail thieves, but to help the carrier defend themselves from being attacked by an animal...primarily dogs. As for your assumption that there was no water to flush the dog's eyes with, re-read the post. the cyclist had just finished crossing a stream.

Now I'm about as sympathetic as anyone when it comes to animals, and I'm not going to get into a debate over whether or not the original poster was justified in spraying the dog or not. His post clearly stated that he slowed down so the woman could see him approaching. One could surmise that the dogs were not leashed, in that the woman was screaming at the dogs, but her screams were ignored. He had a few choices, as he clearly stated. Kick the dog, ride away, or spray. He chose the middle of the road, which was a viable option. While I don't necessarily agree with his logic, yes, it probably tought the dog not to mess with bicycles.

Perhaps next time the woman will have her pets leashed and under control, as they should be. If not she risks the same thing happening again, or perhaps even worse.

Just my thoughts, and I recognize you may not agree with them.

Bob


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

forkboy said:


> Nope - that's old news. Usually in the back section near the "GWM seeks Discreet Encounter" personals.
> 
> You did make it sound like a pretty frightening encounter. I was scared for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah JB!

What's your problem? Big ol guy like you, scared of a wittle doggie  

You clearly should've waited, just to see if the dog would've bitten you. If he bites you, try to get away and then, when you've calmed down and the adrenaline is no longer flowing, you should've politely spoken to the owner, maybe request a band-aid, and listen while she tells you that he's never (ever) done this before. He's really a good doggie.

And if he doesn't bite you, no big deal, just continue on your ride. If you think that he's going to bite you, stop your ride, put your bike between you and the dog, scream at the dog (like a wittle girlie man), shout for the owner, and maybe climb a tree.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> So from your logic White kids don't attack people.
> 
> So... your saying all Terriers are the same...all Boxers are the same...all White kids...all Black kids............hmm.


I'll have to unhinge my jaw for all the words you are putting in my mouth.

I really don't recall saying anything about the temperament of any breed of dog being any better than another, or any breed of children being better than another.

All I did was sarcastically admire the fortitude of Jim Beam in the face of the overwhelming terror he must have felt being attacked by vicious animals.

Those other words all belong to you.

And, in all reality, there was not a whole lot of logic of any sort in my post.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

JM01 said:


> you have no idea what you put that dog and the owner through


Not gonna lose one wink of sleep for that owner.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Good grief, it's not like he unloaded the whole can into the dog's eyes. The story makes it sound like he sprayed just enough for the dog to get a whiff of it and run off. He also said that the dog continued to run around afterward (while the OP was warning the hikers further ahead).

I personally feel the OP handled it the right way. Kicking the dog would only result in one of two reactions: The dog would see it was a playful maneuver on the rider's part and would become more aggressive/playful in behavior, escalating the situation, or the rider would have seriously injured the dog rather than scaring it off. 

We have a 95lb box/bulldog mix at home. He wouldn't hurt a fly, has never even snapped at anyone (he rolls on his stomach to be scratched, even for strangers), yet he'll try to bite any wheel that's rolling (he's ruined a bike tire of mine as well as the wheelbarrow tire once). You never know what sort of behaviour a strange dog will have.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

Jim Beam said:


> For your information, Mr. Expert who wasn't there, I stopped at the next switchback to check on this woman's progress and warn some hikers coming down about these dogs. The shithead terrier or whatever it was was running around just as obnoxious as before.


should have them warning people about you...guess i missed something, your first post sounded like you were kinda proud of finally getting to use the stuff...stock up, there'll be more opportunities, i'm sure.

You didn't mention the kind of trail you were on...mixed use?, hiking?, bikes only?...could it have been her fault?, I'm sure that she has learned her lesson and will never make that mistake again (or maybe carry her own little bottle of mace in case it happens again)


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

Way to go JB! The dog owner who doesn't follow the rules is the one who hurts their own dog.

I had a neighbor who's dog would always chase me up and down the road when i was on my motorcycle trying to nip my feet. He caught me one day by surprise as i was leaving for work. I did not see him or hear him and i about crashed when i realized he was there. After work i stopped by and picked up pepper spray and had it waiting for him.  That dog never even left the porch when i was coming from that point on.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

JM01 said:


> sYou didn't mention the kind of trail you were on...mixed use?, hiking?, bikes only?...could it have been her fault?, I'm sure that she has learned her lesson and will never make that mistake again (or maybe carry her own little bottle of mace in case it happens again)


What difference does it make what kind of trail it was? Provided that the trail is not off-limits to bikes, than the owner was in the wrong, regardless of the circumstances. Whether or not there is a leash law, the owner is expected to have control of her dogs. If she does not have control of her dogs, then she is responsible for anything that her dogs her do, or anything that happens to her dogs. This isn't some illegal overreaction like pulling a gun and shooting the dog, he sprayed a temporary irritant into the dog's eyes. Everyone reacts differently, if I have a water bottle, I spray it at dogs, I also yell "sit" or "go away" or sometimes "fock off". I've slid the rear of my bike into dogs, and I've picked up my bike as a barrier/weapon before. While hiking, I've kicked dogs, if yelling doesn't work. And I love dogs. We take our dogs on the trail regularly, and we keep them from harrassing other users, through leash and/or voice commands. If one of my dogs ran up to another user, barking and snarling, I would expect the other person to defend himself if he felt it necessary. Bad encounters with dogs in public areas are almost always the owner's fault.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

LMAO! This thread was just the remedy to a dull afternoon. 

What I always say: "No bad dogs - only bad dog owners." When all else fails, spray away. 

FWIW, the trails JB were likely riding on do not require dogs to be leashed (USFS) but to be in control.... and this woman was at fault. 100%

Though if she were cute, I'd bet Mr. Beam would have played nice  and not have had to abuse a poor 'lil domestic pet.... haha


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I remember a long time ago there was this dog that would terrorize us every time we rode by it. The owner would freak out and tell us it's just our movie wheels that are getting it going and we should stop and let it see we were just regular people......

So the next time I stopped. The dog stopped barking, walked up to me calmly, and *clamped on to my calf like it was a fresh steak*.

Ever since I've never trusted a dog owner, they don't know a damn thing about what their dog is thinking.

oh, and after it bit me and I was spewing blood all over my leg and shoe, I threw my bike down and kicked the damn thing as hard as I could.

I think It's good for the dog in the long run. It's not afraid of it's owner for punishing it, and it won't chase bikes again.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

sportsman said:


> This isn't some illegal overreaction like pulling a gun and shooting the dog


 Hell - in New Mexico, that's hardly an illegal (over)reaction! I know 2 people who have had there dogs shot beacuase they were on someone elses property! (bad owner! BAD)


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

sportsman said:


> What difference does it make what kind of trail it was? Provided that the trail is not off-limits to bikes, than the owner was in the wrong, regardless of the circumstances. Whether or not there is a leash law, the owner is expected to have control of her dogs. If she does not have control of her dogs, then she is responsible for anything that her dogs her do, or anything that happens to her dogs. This isn't some illegal overreaction like pulling a gun and shooting the dog, he sprayed a temporary irritant into the dog's eyes. Everyone reacts differently, if I have a water bottle, I spray it at dogs, I also yell "sit" or "go away" or sometimes "fock off". I've slid the rear of my bike into dogs, and I've picked up my bike as a barrier/weapon before. While hiking, I've kicked dogs, if yelling doesn't work. And I love dogs. We take our dogs on the trail regularly, and we keep them from harrassing other users, through leash and/or voice commands. If one of my dogs ran up to another user, barking and snarling, I would expect the other person to defend himself if he felt it necessary. Bad encounters with dogs in public areas are almost always the owner's fault.


Well said. I agree 100%.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Hell - in New Mexico, that's hardly an illegal (over)reaction! I know 2 people who have had there dogs shot beacuase they were on someone elses property! (bad owner! BAD)


dog lover!!! 

I'd hate to even venture into discussing private property/dog issues. Sh!t, I wouldn't be surprised if someone shot at me for venturing onto private property around here, okay maybe not in my particular neighborhood, but you know what I mean.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Jessep said:


> The dog stopped barking, walked up to me calmly, and *clamped on to my calf like it was a fresh steak*.


I'm sorry about your leg, but this was just too funny. I didn't see it coming. Best laugh of the day (guess my day has been pretty pathetic)


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Hell - in New Mexico, that's hardly an illegal (over)reaction! I know 2 people who have had there dogs shot beacuase they were on someone elses property! (bad owner! BAD)


Colorado either - Friend of ours just popped one that kept coming onto his ranch from the trailer park and chasing his horses. Perfectly justified.

As far as I am concerned there are 2 breeds of dogs in this world. 
1) My Dog
2) Not my dog

I would have left this one alone if JB hadn't conjured up such a vivid image of his glee at having carried pepper spray for 2 years and finally getting to use it. That and the big bad terrier he was scared of.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

sportsman said:


> Bad encounters with dogs in public areas are almost always the owner's fault.


so spray the owner...the dog is only acting like a dog

its one thing to call off a dog another to attack and physically harm it for only doing what it has been allowed to do

there is something really wrong here...like giving a kid a shot to the head because of something the parents did...


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

> I'm sorry about your leg, but this was just too funny. I didn't see it coming. Best laugh of the day (guess my day has been pretty pathetic)


Glad to help with the day, it was a long time ago and I got a cool scar so I guess it worked out.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

forkboy said:


> coming onto his ranch from the trailer park


c'mon it was from a trailer park, like they have any rights. Although, your friend could've saved a bullet just by waiting for the next twister to pass through...


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Stophovr6 said:


> You bought pepper spray in case a 30 lb dog wanted to play with you?
> You didnt do a good deed. Do you really think a dog knows the difference between a human walking and a human on a silly looking contraption with two wheels?
> Big man.


 Since when does a dogs weight factor into the equation? What an idiot. Do a Google News search for Pit Bull Attack and take a look at the 700 + hits that a 30 lb dog can generate. Just recently in our area a 9 year old boy was mauled to death by a 30 lb pit bull. Give me a freekin break! We are humans, the top of the food chain, the dominate species. If some canine tries to sample, or looks like it wants to sample my ankle, I will spray or shoot it depending on what defense I have in my hand. And before you say it's only pits bulls, my 30 lb example, do a Google News search on "Dog Attack". You will get over 3000 hits on attacks by the furry little creatures of every breed! They are decendents of the wolf. The wolf by nature wants to hunt , kill , and eat. If that dog is nippin at your heels you may only have seconds to decide if he wants to "play" , or eat you. Me, I'll bet on there nature and spray. OSB


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

sportsman said:


> c'mon it was from a trailer park, like they have any rights.


Scary thing is - I think he may have used almost those same words.

You can take Colorado away from the ********, but you can't take the ******** away from Colorado.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

JM01 said:


> so spray the owner...the dog is only acting like a dog
> 
> its one thing to call off a dog another to attack and physically harm it for only doing what it has been allowed to do
> 
> there is something really wrong here...like giving a kid a shot to the head because of something the parents did...


if it's the dog that is attacking you, you have to deal with the dog first. If the owner is trying to bite you, then spray the owner first.

There is no valid comparison to a kid, unless the kid is rabid, or is still a toddler and doesn't understand. Even JB could get away from a toddler by riding his bike


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

sounded to me like the wimp was scared to death at the time and then when he made it home safely he felt empowered and had to brag...not to mention the title reads"finally used my pepper spray" so it seems he was waiting for the opportunity... 
i think anyone with pepper spray should experience it before they are allowed to use it...and as far as a dog is concerned a spray anywhere will stop the dog, you do not need to spray the animal itself due to the high olfactory sensitivity of the animal...
and for those of you who think being mean to animals is okay then you are among the ranks of serial killers, sexual predators and some kids who think it is ok to take a gun to school and start shooting, i hope you are proud, but you may want to seek some professional help due to the fact that a high number of animal abusers(and yes this includes kicking an animal in a non-life or death situation) have been regressing anger they have pent up inside of themselves as a result of sexual asault/molestation they experienced as children. seriously please go seek help...
but it all goes back to what rules/laws should have been obeyed...


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

i am not gonna argue wrong or right in this case.....but pepper typically isn't necessary, you probably would have gotten the same result from whatever was in your water bottle..


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

atvsmurf said:


> i think anyone with pepper spray should experience it before they are allowed to use it...and for those of you who think being mean to animals is okay then you are among the ranks of serial killers, sexual predators and some kids who think it is ok to take a gun to school and start shooting, i hope you are proud, but you may want to seek some professional help due to the fact that a high number of animal abusers(and yes this includes kicking an animal in a non-life or death situation) have been regressing anger they have pent up inside of themselves as a result of sexual asault/molestation they experienced as children. seriously please go seek help...


anyone that dirves a car should be hit by one before they're allowed to drive.
anyone that owns a gun should be shot before they're allowed to buy bullets..

anyone that thinks kicking a dog that is trying to bite them (or hitting it with pepper spray) is animal abuse, and further thinks that this behaviour is indicative of anger regression or pent-up emotions, should leave the armchair psyching to someone that has read a book and not just watched Law & Order.



atvsmurf said:


> but it all goes back to what rules/laws should have been obeyed...


and this statement is so obscure that a reply isn't even warranted


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

billybobzia said:


> i am not gonna argue wrong or right in this case.....but pepper typically isn't necessary, you probably would have gotten the same result from whatever was in your water bottle..


you have to look to see who the original poster is..

spraying a dog with his water bottle would be a waste of bourbon


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

*I had that happen once.*

Not me personnaly although I probably deserved to be spayed more than once for bad behavior or lewd conduct.

On the lighter side of this somewhow sensitive topic:

A friend and I were riding in the farm fields of the Nile Delta where packs of marauding mongrels run free. My bud packed a can of spray similar to yours foe just such an incident. I prefered to run, but if unable to do so, I'd single out the leader for special treatment, typically a nice tail whip to the cabeza.

Anyhow my bud and I got chased on this one occasion by a big field mutt. I sucessfully egressed the K-9 kill zone but my bro was too slow and went for the pepper spray or whatever it was. He pulled it out and looked back at the dog to get a good a shot at it and then crashed into a ditch. The dog overshot him and dude recovered from the crash sans pepper spray and had to throw his bike at the dog and then chase it off with a large stick screaming and yelling like a mad man.

I fell off my bike I was laughing so hard, nearly pissed my pants.

Louis


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

SunDog said:


> I sucessfully egressed the K-9 kill zone but my bro was too slow Louis


Just shows that the idiom is true, you don't have to outrun the predator, just your friends


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

i am not gonna argue wrong or right in this case.....but pepper typically isn't necessary said:


> And further more, a dog sprayed with pepper spray will have learned a more lasting lesson than one "wetted" with a squirt from a bottle. In the long run it will be much better for the dog to learn once.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, and while your posting cute little pictures of your puppy with his toy jeep, here's one of what the little fur ball would like to do to humans.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Hey Smurfboy*



atvsmurf said:


> sounded to me like the wimp was scared to death at the time and then when he made it home safely he felt empowered and had to brag...not to mention the title reads"finally used my pepper spray" so it seems he was waiting for the opportunity...
> i think anyone with pepper spray should experience it before they are allowed to use it...QUOTE]
> 
> Before you go calling me a wimp, check the facts.
> ...


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Boo-Yah!*



Jim Beam said:


> Go back to your cartoons now, Smurfette.


 I was gonna tell him to watch out.... LOL at the "smurf-ness".

FWIW, I have *ahem* accidentally been exposed to both Mace and Pepper Spray - the Pepper Spray seemed to be the stronger, though it dissipated pretty quick, especially with some water to rinse off my face....

The mace incident - I actually was screwing around with the 'dispenser' and blasted myself right in the face! Not fun, and the apartment (years and years ago) was unoccupiable for 2 days! That stuff sticks around...


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

This might be old, but its somewhat fitting.
http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/media_player/play.jhtml?itemId=12334


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> I *have * experienced the effects of pepper spray.


No means NO!!!


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

forkboy said:


> This one is bigger than a Jeep!
> 
> <img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/mwmages/candid-26.jpg>


So how would you feel if Muffy or whatever the dogs name is was chased by rowdy little people in the jeep. What if they ran over his leg and severly lacerated or caused Muffy to crash and brake some bones. What if the unruly little people had weapons, which an agressive unruley dog can be considered.

Besides that dog is an absolute bully, look at it molesting that poor little jeep tire.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

atvsmurf said:


> ... and for those of you who think being mean to animals is okay then you are among the ranks of serial killers, sexual predators and some kids who think it is ok to take a gun to school and start shooting, i hope you are proud, but you may want to seek some professional help due to the fact that a high number of animal abusers(and yes this includes kicking an animal in a non-life or death situation) have been regressing anger they have pent up inside of themselves as a result of sexual asault/molestation they experienced as children. seriously please go seek help...
> but it all goes back to what rules/laws should have been obeyed...


 

Wow, the guy sprays a dog who is clearly out of control (after giving the owner a chance to control it) and you see regressed anger from sexual assault/molestation? Guess what we will conclude form your post? 

I realize that dogs have an instinct to chase and/or bite, but why the heck should we be the target of their "natural instinct"? Do you just sit there if a derranged kid/adult comes up to you and starts swinging a baseball bat at your knees? Will you just sit there like an idiot because it is not a life threatening situation?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

zon said:


> Oh, and while your posting cute little pictures of your puppy with his toy jeep, here's one of what the little fur ball would like to do to humans.


Hmmm.... that arm does look rather delicious. Just needs some Lea & Perrins and a little more time on the grill.


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

zon said:


> Oh, and while your posting cute little pictures of your puppy with his toy jeep, here's one of what the little fur ball would like to do to humans.


So I guess my pug is just waiting to eat me alive...

Boy now I feel sorry for....

the dog
the owner
Jim Beam
you 
(and others with your f-ed up views of where we stand in relation to the animal kingdom)

dominant species my asss... put a human in the wild and see how long he/she lasts without his little WMDs. Sometimes I'm ashamed of being a human


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Before you go calling me a wimp, check the facts.


"I'm not your typical all legs and lungs mtber, I am smurfing HUGE!!!!! My guns are prolly bigger than your legs! Did I mention that I am smurfing huge! I mean, really, really smurfing ripped. Lots of time in the smurfing weight room, smurfette. We're not talking Brainy smurf here, although I am pretty smurfing smart, my arms make Hefty smurfy look scrawny like sportsman. I'm really smurfing huge.

So, smurfette, you'd better check your facts, before I get as grumpy as Grumpy smurf. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry, Mr. McKee, I mean smurfette....

JB


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lmfao*

"experts" aside - thanks for making me laugh - I knew this thread was gonna be good.
For what it's worth I've been hit with Capstun once, reached into a friends center console in his CJ7 and the trigger guard wasn't on and BAM! right in the face.If I could have seen him he'd have gottena blast too......


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

hey JB

this is spiralling along nicely, lots of momentum.
Lets go for a ride, bring your spray, I know the perfect trail for some more k9 target practice....


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

*Now thats a good one!*



glenzx said:


> The mace incident - I actually was screwing around with the 'dispenser' and blasted myself right in the face! Not fun, and the apartment (years and years ago) was unoccupiable for 2 days! That stuff sticks around...


That's friggin classic.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow.*

Mind if I try and throw some common sense in here?

JB was riding his bike on a public trail where dogs were allowed, but were also supposed to remain under the owner's control.

The dog was chasing him but none of us are Dog Whisperers, so there's not a chance in hell we would know what the dog was thinking. We do know that the dog wasn't under the owner's control.

JB is not a Dog Whisperer. Rather than taking the risk the the dog (who wasn't under the owner's control) was thinking "This guy is a barrel of fun and I really want to frolick with him" instead of "Look at that big hunk of achilles tendon hanging out there. I sure do love me some achilles tendon. I think I'll bite the living sh!t out of it." Did I mentioned that the dog's owner didn't have it under control.

You're getting so wrapped up over the word "finally". Can you really determine JB's emotions via email. Perhaps you're a Jim Beam Whisperer?

Get real here folks. JB could have no way of knowing whether this dog that wasn't under the owner's control would bite him or not. What he did know was that the dog was nipping at him and he didn't want to take a full bite. Considering his pedals were moving, IF the dog would have bitten him, it would have done considerably more damage than just a bite because his flesh would have been ripped away as his legs rotated with the pedals.

I don't ride with pepper spray. I love dogs. I wouldn't hesitate to bash a dogs head in with my bike if it threatened me. I will not pay for an dog owner's stupidity.

Ken


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

Around here, we save the pepper spray for big critters, like grizzly bears. On the other hand, I was "accidentally" sprayed when I road through the edge of a cloud of pepper spray recently sprayed by some backpackers "testing" their grizzly country protection. Very painful, some might say overwhelming, as you might imagine.  So what did I learn ...

I would say that around here mountain bikers are more likely to get sprayed with pepper spray than dogs. Most hikers and horseback riders seem to have more animosity for mountain bike riders than dogs. Personally I hope they give me a chance and talk to me before spraying, although it just takes one or two lunkheads or an unfortunately accident to ruin people's perception of riders to the point where they spray first, talk later.

BTW, I both ride and hike with two very well trained dogs. They only attack and bite people who like rap music (can you say both rap and music together?). I don't know how they know, but they just do...


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

atvsmurf said:


> ...
> and for those of you who think being mean to animals is okay then you are among the ranks of serial killers, sexual predators and some kids who think it is ok to take a gun to school and start shooting, i hope you are proud, but you may want to seek some professional help due to the fact that a high number of animal abusers(and yes this includes kicking an animal in a non-life or death situation) have been regressing anger they have pent up inside of themselves as a result of sexual asault/molestation they experienced as children. seriously please go seek help....


LOL! This little piece of mental masturbation comes in a close second to the original grievance in the now classic "Dog Sniffed My Crotch" thread. Thanks, that was fun.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

SunDog said:


> That's friggin classic.


Thank you, thank you. I'm _*trying*_ to lighten this thread up.... 

_(genius glen takes a bow)_


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> Mind if I try and throw some common sense in here?


Psshhawww... cut it out Ken! We don't need no stinkin' logic! It's so much more fun to react with emotion and without a sense of balance. Geeezzz.....


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Maybe the dog*

was gonna stick his nose in JB's package. (I'm sure people remember that wonderful thread.) Maybe JB didn't need that trama in his life. Ya' all ever think of that? Obviously that women was some man hating, non-shaving, feminist nut bag who transfered her view of men to that dog. Should gassed the whole lot ov'em JB.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey man, good onya for teaching the dog whose boss. The dog needed to be taught that was not ok behaviour. To compare the OP to a serial killer and school shootings is way over the top.....holy overreaction batman, you need to think before you type….a$$h0le (I had friends in the Thurston shooting…and it is NOTHING like the OP). And to the people calling him a wimp...WTF...like your a big man, get over yourselves, but of course this is the internet and you can spout whatever crap you like without any repercussions. 

I have been chased by little dogs and big dogs...many times and if they got close enough to nip at me they would get kicked and if I had pepper spray...most likely would have sprayed them.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it legal for bikers to carry peperspray? I don't want to get bust by cops for carrying weapon. If Jim bean felt it was necessary to use it then I won't even debate the issue.

The picture of biker with mauled arm is gross


----------



## krank (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll throw in a couple cents. Dogs are also pack animals. If one dog attacks something, the chances are high that the other dogs that are with it, will attack too.

Even little dogs do damage, it doesn't take much for a dog to wreck an achilles tendon. Notice how dogs instinctively go for the heel?

Also, what if JB hit and ran over the dog? 

Oh and pepper spray is not evil.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

ELLSWORTH.      


That should keep this stupid thread going at least another 3 pages.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.ugoto.com/videos/go/thedogbitesmyvagina


----------



## jaco (Jan 21, 2004)

funny, just the other day this big dog came after me lika bat outa hell and all i did was turn around and all ofa sudden it was me chasing the dog and the dog scared as hell taking off into oblivion.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

sportsman said:


> anyone that dirves a car should be hit by one before they're allowed to drive.
> anyone that owns a gun should be shot before they're allowed to buy bullets..
> 
> i don't watch law and order...and both a gun and a car require training to operate...most places anyway
> ...


so why did you


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

This thread has gotten way more repsonses and out of control than it should, so I'll just add this.............

I think JB did the right thing. I love dogs and all animals and think they have more right to this earth than we do, however it's all a matter of respect of other -animal and human, I'm sure the dog wouldn't like it if you just up and drove a kick in it for no good reason (we're humna and love kicking things) - the owner was at fault for not training the dog properly and JB did the owner a favour - I don't see that dog thinking of "playing" with a bike rider again - and this was acomplished w/ little harm to the animal...............ON the other hand JB COULD have unclipped and waited for the dog to attack and just given a quick pedal stroke and knocked the poor animal sensless and probably seriously injured it.

I've been bitten by a small dog (20-30lbs) and it can get infected and cause problems just like a big dog bite.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

RustyBearings said:


> dominant species my asss... put a human in the wild and see how long he/she lasts without his little WMDs. Sometimes I'm ashamed of being a human


Oh boy,, tree hugger alert. We are the dominate species we have the power to detroy and save life, no other species does. People survive and live for that matter in the jungle, you pug would die in 30 minutes in the Amazon. So if your so ashamed, check out!


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

This is my first day on this forum and this thread is cracking me up. Funny posts on both sides.

Anyway, I have a very large German Shepherd-Rottie mix and I would NEVER walk her ANYWHERE off leash. Being a responsible pet owner means being REPONSIBLE for your pet's actions. If your dog bites someone, it's your fault, not your dog's.

The dog in JB's case learned a lesson - I just hope the moron owner did.


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*Oooh..I'm going to get me pepper spray too..*

I've had it w/ obnoxious mountain bikers who think trails are in existence for solely for their use. I'm tired of mountain bikers who give me attitude when I walk my dogs on the trail...C'mon jerks, give us some slack! We can't be perfect trail users, like mountain bikers are. HaHa

(#&$(#$(*)*)*()__


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Indeed classic just think before you point and shoot, LOL


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

I love how when the said dog does bite someone, how the owner always claims that "that's the first time he/she's ever done that!" or how they have the "holier than thou" attitude that it's ok for THEM to walk their dogs without leashes, but everybody else needs to be carefull.


----------



## jayhsee (Aug 26, 2004)

*How many of you carry pepper spray?*

I see dogs every day on the trails that I ride and more often than not they are not leashed. A couple of times, I've had uncomfortable run-ins with aggressive dogs. I've not been touched yet by a dog because when a dog shows aggressive behavior, I dismount and put my bike between me and the dog. When the owners gets control of their dog, I'll have a few choice words for them. Dogs should be leashed or under the direct control of their owner. Basically, I'm not intimidated by dogs. I have a 110lbs German Shepherd/Husky mix.

What scares me most is one hill that I bomb down. A couple of times I have come upon unleashed dogs that I haven't seen until the last second. It is dangerous for both me and the dog.

With all that said, I don't carry pepper spray. How many of you riders do? I can handle a dog without it even if I have to dismount to allow a dog to pass safely. In some cases, I find that dismounting is just what is needed to avoid a conflict. If you ride past a dog that is showing aggressive behavior, then your egging the little bugger on. I suspect you carry the spray because you hoped to use it and looked for the opportunity.

It is a shame you wasted it on the dog.

Jim

P.S. I'm ex-military. I've been tear-gassed. It sucks! I'm an ex-college student. I've been pepper-sprayed. It sucks too! (Got a big piece of goal post though)


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

I say spray away. I've been bitten on my bike by some little sh!t dog that the owner didn't have on a leash but should have. My ankle swelled up and hurt like hell. So no it doesn't need to be a big dog either.



Jim Beam said:


> I knew when I put this post up that a bunch of "experts" would respond, making asses of themselves when they don't know all the facts. But I put it up anyway for the sheer entertainment value. And I haven't been disappointed.
> 
> I have put up with a lot of obnoxious dogs and dog owners and I've always just been polites and let them pass. I want people to know that mtn bikers here are not jerks. But if someone can't control their dogs, and it looks like I'm either going to get bitten or knocked off my bike, then I'm justified in repelling that dog by whatever means are at my disposal. I've been bitten before and it wasn't fun.
> 
> For your information, Mr. Expert who wasn't there, I stopped at the next switchback to check on this woman's progress and warn some hikers coming down about these dogs. The shithead terrier or whatever it was was running around just as obnoxious as before.


----------



## Bake (Nov 28, 2004)

Geist262 said:


> This might be old, but its somewhat fitting.
> http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/media_player/play.jhtml?itemId=12334


F'ing perfect! This dog thread is so much better than the one on the chick forum. I'm still wiping away tears.


----------



## Ethanol (May 8, 2005)

Question: Where do you buy pepper spray from? i regularly bike downtown and these hobos always attempt to steal our bikes.need something to ward them off..


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for giving that rat a reason not to chase me or the other riders in our area Jim Beam. I have no sympathy for dogs that charge or owners that have to deal with them for suffering the effects of having discipline dished out by someone other than the one who should have had control to begin with. I have a dog and hike with it all of the time. It has never attempted to attack/intimidate anyone. Why? I keep it from doing so. It seems as thought the majority of the dog owners in this area(Albuquerque) have the perception that I/we are in the way of their dogs. I for one am not keen at all on a dog presenting him/herself as one that is going to attack. I got charged by a German Shepard this weekend. He wasn't checking to see how my ride was going. I jumped off my bike and put it between us. He kept it coming. Shortly thereafter he received a few shock pump shots to the head. He got the message and ran off like the lower step of the food chain that he is.

Spray it or hurt it in a lasting manner and it won't ever do it again to me or any of our fellow riders.

Thanks man for doing me a service. I'll return the favor whenever the opprotunity presents itself.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

jayhsee said:


> With all that said, I don't carry pepper spray. How many of you riders do? I


I don't. I just ride in front of Jim Beam


----------



## Shatter (Jul 4, 2005)

The OP was perfectly justified in spraying the dog. It should have been leashed.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Don't ride without it!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it is a shame the dog pays the price for a irresponsible owner


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Headed out for an early ride on Saturday to beat the heat, as usual had my pepper spray clipped to my Camelback strap. Got to the first stream crossing and rode up behind a woman with three or four dogs. I slowed to walking speed and waited for her to notice me.


Just a thought but next time you might want to warn someone you're coming up behind them rather than just waiting for them to notice you. That's how you startle hikers and animals and that could be why the dog went after you. Most animals get defensive when they get snuck up from behind. Not saying you did the wrong thing after the dog started after you, just that the whole situation may have been avoided if you had alerted the owner you were coming so she could have time to get the dogs under control before you got there.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SunDog said:


> Not me personnaly although I probably deserved to be spayed more than once for bad behavior or lewd conduct.
> 
> On the lighter side of this somewhow sensitive topic:
> 
> ...


that is fuuny


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it is a shame the dog pays the price for a irresponsible owner


this is true


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

all situations are different. small dogs generally have smaller but sharper teeth. so any dog can give a nice bite to a human.
that being said spraying a 30lb dog is a little overboard. but the situation may have warranted it. 
i was attacked by a 80-100lb pit bull last month. i was riding a dh run from my property that ends in a neighbors property (a legal road not trespassing and the owner was aware of that and we talked/knew each other). the dog had seen me go by 4x before. but that time i came up on him way too fast and startled him. the dog owner and I were both at fault (no leash and i should have slowed down). he got his mouth onto my shoe/pedal but i anticipated his attack and pulled away forward. then i drilled him so hard with my heel he went down. as i continued slowly down the road i yelled to the owner not to be too hard on the dog as i was partially at fault (he was yelling at the thing like he was going to shoot it).
i own a large lab and have cared for a sled dog team with wolf hybrids. i can stop a dog fight between large dogs by myself without fear. but for someone without this experience (or who has been attacked before) a menacing dog of any size can be scary. people need to leash on public property. its just common sense. what if a small child instead of jim beam came along?


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ever been attacked by a pack of dogs?*

I have, seven of them, not fun. Used the bike as a barrier and pulled the Zefal HP frame pump (back in the day) with my other hand to fend off the ones that try to circle around to hamstring you. Those frame pumps were a good idea.

I now carry pepper spray on my right pack strap for my left hand and a quick deploy clip knife on the left for my right hand. I don't have these things at the ready for dogs, per se, more concerned with the cougar issue as I'm often waaay back in the woods by myself. The big cats are pretty common in the foothills east of Chico.

When climbing (going slow you are much more exposed to attack) I'm always looking up and around for possible launching spots for a big cat's attack. They can jump 15' straight up and over 30' horizontally.

29erchico


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Pepper Spray hurts!*

"Yeah, I probably could have just kept riding until the dog got bored with me, but I like to think I did a good deed by teaching it to leave bikers alone.[/QUOTE]"

Judging from your title and you statement, you might have been looking to use the pepper spray??? I would rather spray a "threating" person rather than an animal who's just following its instinct!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I used my OC pepper spray on a cholo...*

Worse than a dog,much dumber than a cat. A red rag gangbanger walked up to me at a crosswalk,saying he wanted to 'jack' my bike. I let him have some pepper spray instead.  
These things come in handy uh huh.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

sportsman said:


> What difference does it make what kind of trail it was?


Was it technical? Non-technical? What was the surface like? Rocky? Hardpacked? What kind of tires and what kind of tire pressure was he running? Make no mistake about it. All this **** matters.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

dream4est said:


> i was attacked by a 80-100lb pit bull last month. i was riding a dh run from my property that ends in a neighbors property (a legal road not trespassing and the owner was aware of that and we talked/knew each other). the dog had seen me go by 4x before. but that time i came up on him way too fast and startled him. the dog owner and I were both at fault (no leash and i should have slowed down).


May I congradulate you on being an idiot and by being bitten by the worlds largest pit bull.. lol. Anyway, why is the owner at fault? Is he supposed to pen his dog up on his own property just for bikers.
If the dog bit you on public property then he IS at fault and I have no tolerance for POS dogs that bite people. This time is was you, a "dog fight expert". Next time it will be my 9 yearld old son passing by on his bike. Any dog that bites big people certainly has the willingness bite, mual, mame little people. Some dog owners just dont get it....


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, this is still going. That dog doesn't even remember it got squirted anymore. At least until it see's another biker out on the trail...


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*What a knob!*



jayhsee said:


> I suspect you carry the spray because you hoped to use it and looked for the opportunity.


What could you possibly know about my motivations? Like the fact that there are pit bulls and other dogs in my neighborhood that have run in packs and killed some farm animals?

I carry the spray because I've heard your momma is in heat, [email protected]


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Get it straight..........*



dream4est said:


> that being said spraying a 30lb dog is a little overboard.


Once and for all, the dog was approximately *55 to 70 lbs*. Stood about as high as my handlebar. In the OP, I said it might have been an Irish terrier, so someone assumed it was a little 30 lb dog. Not so.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

only if they find out the dog's lifetime warranty is limited to the length of the dog's life and is now void because of abuse


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Once and for all, the dog was approximately *55 to 70 lbs*. Stood about as high as my handlebar. In the OP, I said it might have been an Irish terrier, so someone assumed it was a little 30 lb dog. Not so.


Wow, you either have really low handlebars or that is one lankey dog!


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pepper Spray*

Allow me to share some first hand experience with pepper spray. Due to the nature of my vocation, I have been sprayed, sprayed numerous people, and sprayed quite a few dogs. Pepper spray does not effect dogs as bad as it effects people. Dogs recover very quickly and seem to be fine after 30 seconds at the most. Sometimes it doesn't even phase them. It makes me doubt how well spray would work on a bear.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> I knew when I put this post up that a bunch of "experts" would respond, making asses of themselves when they don't know all the facts. But I put it up anyway for the sheer entertainment value. And I haven't been disappointed.


You know, this has been a pretty entertaining post. Since I love entertainment, I'll add my 2 cents.

I own a dog and have owned dogs all my life. They can be unpredictable and even experienced dog owners may have trouble guaging the threat level from a dog they don't own. As a dog owner, if my dog was chasing a biker or someone else and was not listening to my commands to stop, I would fully support the "victim" to use some pepper spray to ward off the dog. I may be pissed about someone kicking its teeth out or something because that causes long term damage but pepper spray is temporary and doesn't harm a dog or person.

You did the right thing. A medium to large dog can do some serious damage if they decide to bite. Why take the chance? A dog is a dog. I don't care what other people may think, they are an animal and can be unpredictable. Even trained dogs can be unpredictable. If you were just out spraying dogs to use the spray we probably would have heard about it 2 years ago when you first bought the stuff.

We live in a screwed up world you know.....? Starving your wife to death is ok according to every court in the country but spray a dog with pepper spray and they come out of the woodwork to stick their boney fingers in your face.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

catch22 said:


> Just a thought but next time you might want to warn someone you're coming up behind them rather than just waiting for them to notice you. That's how you startle hikers and animals and that could be why the dog went after you. Most animals get defensive when they get snuck up from behind. Not saying you did the wrong thing after the dog started after you, just that the whole situation may have been avoided if you had alerted the owner you were coming so she could have time to get the dogs under control before you got there.


 Now that's a very good point.

Back to the general topic: BTW, I think the next time I hike a trail that is used by mountain bikers, I will instantly and without notice pepper spray each one who doesn't politely announce they are coming and safely pass. That will be interesting. I hope I don't have to spray myself...


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Everyone, count your blessings...*

At least JB was not THIS jacka$$...http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/m...&messid=7174903&STARTPAGE=1&parentid=0&from=2


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

forkboy said:


> Wow - I'm just thankful you survived such a vicious attack by one of the great natural predators.
> 
> We all know how many people die each year in random Terrier attacks. Thank goodness you escaped unscathed.
> 
> ...


 While road biking several years ago when I lived in the Oregon countyside, I had a "random terrier attack." The dog left me with almost 500 stiches on both the inside(muscle damage) and outside of my calf. The owner shot the dog right then and there. I thought that was extreme but in Oregon, the law states a dog has to be put down for small offenses, such as chasing livestock/people. More than 75% of my riding is in the company of my Rhodesian Ridgeback, Tanner. He is well a well behaved trail dog with impressive manners. Still, I won't take him on rides or hikes on trails that see alot of traffic. A muscular 100# dog can be intimidating to some people. Owner responsibility is key. A dog is as dumb as it's owner.


----------



## bock (Jan 21, 2004)

sportsman said:


> No means NO!!!


Ha, ha ha!

Good one, sportsman!

bock


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

*Jim Beam not bad*

Seems I respond mostly to threads on dogs - I am generally a rabid defender of our canine friends...the maxim that a dog is only as good as its owner I find to be true indeed.

Now then..I DON'T feel that Jimmie was out of line for using pepper spray....maybe it was an overreaction but none of us were there.. if a dog is going to be wandering about, it should be a socialized and well-mannered dog.

Pepper spray is fun entertainment. I have never sprayed a dog..but I have sprayed myself with bear spray a number of times - clears the sinuses like nothing else.
And Ive been nailed, and nailed a lot of folks with CS canisters (tear gas essentially). Hell that was one of our favorite pasttimes in the infantry...nothing like a good canister on your sleeping bag as a wakeup call, or rigging a little tripwire on your friend's sportscar to remind him he aint such a cultured dandy after all.

I have never had a bad experience with a dog on the trail or in the woods. I have had 2 bad experiences with dogs....one was delivering pizza in the BFC and some crackhead and his pit wanted my money and my right arm. That dog had his neck snapped. The other was a small pack of dogs(3) that decided to wander over from the paiute res and terrorize my neighbors sheep and my cattle. Those dogs chased a few of my cows through 4 fences, and pinned one in the corner of one of my fields. I was alerted to this by my own dogs going crazy as I was laying flat on my back naked on the living room floor. My naked body and swinging johnson was sufficient to dissuade 2 of those dogs to leave forthwith, the last was playing trapeze artist on my cow's dewlap...so I shot it and I still feel bad to this day.

Behind every bad dog is a worse owner. Dogs need to be socialized from an early age - given that, dogs are more polite and well mannered than any human.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Jim Alpha 1 Beam*



Jim Beam said:


> Headed out for an early ride on Saturday to beat the heat, as usual had my pepper spray clipped to my Camelback strap. Got to the first stream crossing and rode up behind a woman with three or four dogs. I slowed to walking speed and waited for her to notice me. Well, her dogs sure noticed me and one of them started barking and making like he wanted to nip my feet. The woman starts yelling like a maniac at the dog - it's immediately clear that she has NO voice control whatsoever over any of the dogs. So I keep on riding through and this one dog, an Irish terrier, I think, follows me along, barking and getting in my way. I briefly think about unclipping a foot and giving it a swift kick to the teeth, but I think, why risk hurting myself? This is exactly why I bought the pepper spray and carried it around for 2 years. So I pull it out and and, just as the dog charges me on the right, I give the smallest possible squirt, maybe a quarter of a second. Man, that dog just plain DISAPPEARED! No bark, no yelp, just GONE. I laughed my ass off.
> 
> Yeah, I probably could have just kept riding until the dog got bored with me, but I like to think I did a good deed by teaching it to leave bikers alone.


re-establishing the pecking order, nicely done Jim.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

drdoom said:


> you should upgrade to bear spray...this would have probably killed that little dog


does that work on ex-girlfriends, little sisters, teachers, and other things liek that?


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

rideit said:


> At least JB was not THIS jacka$$...http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/messagepost.cfm?postaction=reply&catid=12&threadid=842960&messid=7174903&STARTPAGE=1&parentid=0&from=2


ha ha ha he is truly a retard and he should get sprayed in the face and kicked in the nuts


----------



## soulfly_NYC (Apr 9, 2004)

Despite what all the pro-animal rights people have been saying, you might have indirectly saved that dog's life!!!

Now that the dog has learned his lesson through a harmless pepper spray, he might not be so quick to attack strangers or cyclists.

If the dog attacks somone, and they file a report the animal may have to be put down...so if someone tells you that you're out of place, then tell them that!!!

BTW, I have had 6 dogs, 1 cat, 4 parakeets, a pot-bellied pig, several dozen fish, a ferret, rabbit, and a horse...so no one can say that I am not an animal lover.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

If Jim bean were attacked by larger dog, would it be better to use a steel baton? ??


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> I carry the spray because I've heard your momma is in heat, [email protected]


JB, sincere thanks for this line.


----------



## grumpstumper (Dec 22, 2004)

*Dogs freak out and it is usually OK.*



atvsmurf said:


> sounded to me like the wimp was scared to death at the time and then when he made it home safely he felt empowered and had to brag...not to mention the title reads"finally used my pepper spray" so it seems he was waiting for the opportunity...
> i think anyone with pepper spray should experience it before they are allowed to use it...and as far as a dog is concerned a spray anywhere will stop the dog, you do not need to spray the animal itself due to the high olfactory sensitivity of the animal...
> and for those of you who think being mean to animals is okay then you are among the ranks of serial killers, sexual predators and some kids who think it is ok to take a gun to school and start shooting, i hope you are proud, but you may want to seek some professional help due to the fact that a high number of animal abusers(and yes this includes kicking an animal in a non-life or death situation) have been regressing anger they have pent up inside of themselves as a result of sexual asault/molestation they experienced as children. seriously please go seek help...
> but it all goes back to what rules/laws should have been obeyed...


I like what you said and I would generally agree with you but this pitbull FREAKED OUT on me a couple of months ago and owner was nowhere in sight. I had to use the front wheel to keep him off. It took about ten years for the owner to show up and leash the blood-thirsty chunk of muscle and fangs. I didn't have pepper spray and I'm not sure I would have wanted to risk pissing the thing off but I probably would have popped it with a shot-gun if I carried one. That's generally not the way I am. Although who knows, maybe the serial killer only comes out when I'm threatened by a dog.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*No thanks necessary.....*



Chris2fur said:


> JB, sincere thanks for this line.


The pleasure was all mine.

You'll notice that this coward has not come back to defend himself.


----------



## DBomb (May 19, 2004)

*Yeah, but....*



sportsman said:


> anyone that thinks kicking a dog that is trying to bite them (or hitting it with pepper spray) is animal abuse, and further thinks that this behaviour is indicative of anger regression or pent-up emotions, should leave the armchair psyching to someone that has read a book and not just watched Law & Order.


Law & Order rocks!!!

(Don-dong!)


----------



## astubula (Jun 29, 2005)

*you punk jim beam !!. i would haved liked to been there.stick that spray up you A****

Yeah there i hate mother fr;s like you, take that spray from you & shove straight up your a** you friggin punk & see how fast you run ,One day dude your gonna run across someone like me on the trail when they see you spraying dogs for no reason there gonna stick their fist straight through your teeth & laugh their ass off at you punk!!


Jim Beam said:


> Headed out for an early ride on Saturday to beat the heat, as usual had my pepper spray clipped to my Camelback strap. Got to the first stream crossing and rode up behind a woman with three or four dogs. I slowed to walking speed and waited for her to notice me. Well, her dogs sure noticed me and one of them started barking and making like he wanted to nip my feet. The woman starts yelling like a maniac at the dog - it's immediately clear that she has NO voice control whatsoever over any of the dogs. So I keep on riding through and this one dog, an Irish terrier, I think, follows me along, barking and getting in my way. I briefly think about unclipping a foot and giving it a swift kick to the teeth, but I think, why risk hurting myself? This is exactly why I bought the pepper spray and carried it around for 2 years. So I pull it out and and, just as the dog charges me on the right, I give the smallest possible squirt, maybe a quarter of a second. Man, that dog just plain DISAPPEARED! No bark, no yelp, just GONE. I laughed my ass off.
> 
> Yeah, I probably could have just kept riding until the dog got bored with me, but I like to think I did a good deed by teaching it to leave bikers alone.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I was on a group ride, rural area, farm houses. 2 dogs came out of a property onto the pblic dirt road we were riding on. They charged at us, 1 guy got nocked off his bike but managed to keep the bike between him and the dog. The dogs were confused as to who to bite first as there was about 7 of us and we managed to get away from them. 2 more guys from our group were running late and when they came past the same farm house 10 minutes latter they were attaked......



















The owner was fined, but the dogs were not destroyed.

The OP acted appropriately, if I had peper spray I would have used it when they came at us and maybe they would have not attacked the other two riders in my group.

If a dog does bite me, I will cave its skull in with a club then go after the owner and make sure they are fined. The owners are responsible for there dogs action but in the end the owner did not bite the dog did.

Oh did I metion that I also eat dolphin and whale.


----------



## krank (Jan 23, 2004)

JB, do it again bro. Too many people don't care enough about their dogs, to train them. Especially here. I see too many people on the trails with their dogs and not paying attention. Too many people that do not how to act on these trails. Especially with all the new homes right along side the trails in the foothills. It makes me sick to see all those houses. Especially how they've ruined the Embudito trailhead area. 

I don't take my dog on the trails at all, because he would try to do the same thing. So I walk him in areas that he doesn't have the opportunity.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> May I congradulate you on being an idiot and by being bitten by the worlds largest pit bull.. lol. Anyway, why is the owner at fault? Is he supposed to pen his dog up on his own property just for bikers.
> If the dog bit you on public property then he IS at fault and I have no tolerance for POS dogs that bite people. This time is was you, a "dog fight expert". Next time it will be my 9 yearld old son passing by on his bike. Any dog that bites big people certainly has the willingness bite, mual, mame little people. Some dog owners just dont get it....


well for starters his private property has a public road through it. this easement is only used by other private owners above him so he only owns the sides of the road (but i would not expect you to understand that). the dog attacked in the easement but i came up on him at 35 mph. pit bulls run from 65 to 135 lbs. my lovely brindle who died in 1989 was 125lbs. he could knock down a 225lb man with his paws on your shoulders. i am a dog fight expert. taking care of 11 aggressive dogs every day for three years is tough work. but it also showed me how easily a dog can take out a child. only in fenced private property should a dog be off a chain (and if he bites ANYWHERE it is the dog owners fault. property lines and fences are just excuses. its the owners responsiblity to control his/her dog at all times). this was not fenced. this "idiot" has probably forgotten more about violent dogs than you will ever know. 
i congradulate you on not understanding what the hell your talking about. which is typical in this forum.


----------



## krank (Jan 23, 2004)

Now if the owner truly cares about her dog, she would've made sure it was wearing doggles


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

astubula said:


> Yeah there i hate mother fr;s like you, take that spray from you & shove straight up your a** you friggin punk & see how fast you run ,One day dude your gonna run across someone like me on the trail when they see you spraying dogs for no reason there gonna stick their fist straight through your teeth & laugh their ass off at you punk!!


what a jerk. you sir should be banned from this site. clown.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey astubula, Beamer is a good guy and you are waaaaay out of line.

Guys like you with big mouths and internet anonymity are usually the first to fold when the gloves get dropped. Face to face is tough man and I have a feeling if you and I met on the trail your little scenario would not turn out much to your liking.


----------



## DirkSSter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Avatar*

I think you should spray that kid in your avatar.....it's freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

The most concerning thing about this post is the apparent epidemic of people accidentally spraying themselves with pepper spray. Dorks!


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

I bet old-dude would have been happy to be there with you on this one. He would say you are fighting the good fight!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*Lamest post of 2005*

and I still LMAO when reading it


----------

